# Was my source mistaken?



## Justasiam1963 (Sep 17, 2011)

I was told that animal fat or shortening had to be used in soap making to create a firm bar. Without it the bar would be soft. By the grace of God Iâm working to start a business in goatâs milk and beeâs wax products. I recently bought a bar of goats milk soap at a farmerâs market to compare it with what Iâve been making (it was really nice!). On the ingredients label there is no mention of any lye, animal fats or shortening being used. The label says: Saponified raw goat's milk shea butter, sunflower oil, coconut oil, palm oil, castor bean oil and the types of coloring and fragrance that may have been used. I was wondering if the word âSaponifiedâ was being used as an all inclusive term referring to the lye and lard base used in making the soap or is what I was told about having to have lard or shortening to create a firm bar, not true? If animal fat or shortening has to be used what percent of a recipe requires it? Lard has gotten so expensive that Iâd like to distance myself from it as much as possible.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

Animal fat or lard is not necessary to make a firm bar. Recently we had some pigs processed and I took the lard to use in soap. I usually use some type of vegetable/plant based solid oil and liquid oil.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

To start out with, that is improper labeling. Ingredients are to be listed from the highest % to the lowest ...NOT in the order they think will look the best! In a normal soap formula the liquid is usually not the highest. They are using the term "Saponified oils of" because they don't want to list the lye.

You don't have to use lard or shortening to get a hard bar. This is where the R&D of your soap comes in. Go do a search on oil properties. Look at the oils that are rated high for hardness. Coconut, palm & olive oil are just a few.

Play with all kinds of formula's until you settle on one that you like. There isn't any short cut to developing a good product. Give out samples to friends that will give you HONEST feedback, then go from there.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I like to use lard, but it is not necessary for a hard bar.

There are other oils as stated, that will create a hard bar. I found a good oil properties chart on soapnuts.com Another good website to check out is millersoap.com


----------



## Justasiam1963 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help, everyone! I really appreciate it!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Try palm kernel flakes for a hard bar.... I punch in the recipe on www.soapcalc.org, and it will tell me how hard my recipe should be, then make a sample batch for testing. Have fun! Our friends and family are glad to be blessed with trial bars....


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

Also adding palm stearic will make a harder bar.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Caution with using palm stearic (or regular stearic acid). It will accelerate trace!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lard makes a lovely hard white bar. But, make sure it is real lard not something processed (ask me how I know!). But, as written, you can use other vegetable oils. If it is hard at room temp, it will harden the soap. I don't use "saponified" when I label. I don't use "lye" either because people think there is free lye in the soap. I use "olive oil soap with coconut & castor oils", then list the essential oils. I've never had a problem.


----------



## vicky (Aug 20, 2002)

saponified is a fancy term used to say that the oils and lye were mixed together and saponification happened. People use this term so they can stay away from using the word "lye" on the label because for many people they don't understand that you need lye to make soap. Also many will use the chemical name Sodium Hydroxide because most people won't know that it's lye either.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ingredient lists are to be written according to % of ingredients. Starting at the highest to lowest. If you list ONE ingredient, you have to list them all. If your label lists anything other than Soap on the front you have to have an ingredient list. So, if your label says it's Goat milk soap, or shea butter soap etc. you have to have a full ingredient list. Saponified oils of, is not correct.

Think of it like a cake mix. It lists flour, sugar etc. You know once it's cooked those ingredients are transformed into something else.


I list Sodium Hydroxide because that is what it is. If people don't know what it is, believe me, they will ask.


----------

